

Live Different - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/live/

======
thoradam
"If your finances are in order and you have money in the bank quitting that
job isn’t quite so scary."

The pivotal point of this philosophy, and yet you make sound so wonderfully
trivial.

~~~
nathanbarry
You're right, that quote sums up so much of what makes my lifestyle possible.

